# Hunter class shooters...



## shootin3dagain (Sep 18, 2007)

I just purchased the Sword Accusite 6 pin (of course I had to take 2 pins off), but I bought it for the .019 pins. I was using.029 pins, and at 35 yards out the pin covered the whole 12 ring. Love the new sight.


----------



## Lien2 (Aug 4, 2005)

I have a 5 pin Copper John Pro II, with 10" FitzFibers running along the sight bar.

Lien2


----------



## rudeman (Jan 25, 2006)

5-pin Spot Hogg Hogg-It .019 pins Might consider upgrading to the wrap but it works fine for now.


----------



## Po_Boy (Jun 3, 2006)

Got a hybrid sight now, a CJ pro II housing with extended fibers mounted to an ANTS2 sight. Had that rig made so I could switch from open to bowhunter on the same bow quickly. Now I have a dedicated Bowhunter class rig and I will be giving one of the updated '08 Limbsaver sights a try.


----------



## paulos07 (Jan 16, 2007)

*Spot Hogg*

I use a Hoggit with .009 wrapped pins. It is great in the sun as well as the shade. The main thing I notice though, is that the pins do not star burst like the others do when you are in bright light. I imagine that others have had this happen when they are standing in a sunny field and shooting to a dark target. All you can see is pins and not even the target. I also like where they have the light attachment. It is on the side and only kits the wraps. Only the pins light up and not your whole sight ring and everything.


----------



## southpawhunter (Aug 29, 2003)

Spot-Hogg Hoggit, .019 pins. Considering trying the .010. I hear alot of good things about the Sword Apex Micro also.


----------



## Punch_Master (Jul 24, 2002)

Spott hogg .010 pin with the wrap and the long bar.


----------



## RxBowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

southpawhunter said:


> Considering trying the .010. I hear alot of good things about the Sword Apex Micro also.


I just ordered my Sword Apex Micro 3rd Plane today with 4 0.019 pins and a 0.010 pin in alternating green and red colors and a 4x lens. It should come early next week! I'll set this sight up on my Cardiac for hunting and 3-d. My other bow is a Dren with a Sword Titan for open class.


----------



## hutchies (Jun 8, 2005)

5 pin Hogg It with the .10


----------



## J3100 (Mar 4, 2006)

CJ pro 3


----------



## jcs-bowhunter (Jul 7, 2007)

Same setup as I hunt with:
Spott Hogg Real Deal
1 .040 pin (Top)
3 .019 pins


----------



## ssmith6 (Jun 17, 2007)

I use sword micro apex 3rd plane with 5 .010pins. I love it and it is the best I have used so far!!!! Without a doubt the best deal for the money!!!


----------



## MUZZYxSHOOTER (Jan 1, 2007)

I shoot a viper predator pro 2000. i use the same thing for hunting, its great


----------



## SRA MQ1 (Sep 27, 2006)

ssmith6 said:


> I use sword micro apex 3rd plane with 5 .010pins. I love it and it is the best I have used so far!!!! Without a doubt the best deal for the money!!!


:thumbs_up:thumbs_up
Same here shot with 6x lens in gainsville
just ordered another as well as a twilight hunter for my hunting setup.
hard to beat this sight quality price features


----------



## Huskyhunter (Oct 7, 2007)

xtreme rt900, dont know what size pins and dont really care, I just know its bright!!!!!!!!


----------



## ColoradoHunter (Nov 20, 2006)

Hogg-it with .019 pins and a wrap. I have a set of.010's on the way to try.


----------



## outback jack (Aug 12, 2006)

Hogg-it. The 20 and 30 are .019's and the 40,50,60 are .010's. Works great for me.


----------



## smokin'dually (Feb 27, 2004)

I Used A Sword Apex Last Year And Had No Complaints....


----------



## Twisted Canuck (Feb 13, 2006)

Like it says in the signature...love my sword, and my extreme....both fine sites


----------



## thebassmachine (Mar 4, 2007)

*New Sight*

Using the new Sure loc QC1 200 model taking one pin off and the .010" pins are the best. Everyone should be able to get there hands on one the first of March. At $130 it maybe the finest sight available for the hunter class. Cool thing is it has quick change modules. You can take all of your pins off and swap them. Then slap that module back on and your pins are still set. For instance lets say you like to use .010" pins for 3-D and .019" pins for hunting, you can swap your modules and your done no messing with changing pins or resighting in. Those guys at Sure loc "SURE" know what their doing!!


----------



## wickedmfer (Feb 10, 2008)

Montana Black Gold Flashpoint. Best hunting site on the market !


----------



## bowtechog70 (Sep 14, 2005)

I use sword apexmicro third plane on my bowtech old glories. But I might try a spot hogg hog it on my new hoyt vantage x7.


----------



## Tenpoint TL-7 (Jan 23, 2006)

I use the Sure Loc Challenger 9" bar with a HHA sight with a .19 green pin. I use it to shoot 3D and the screne and three spots. I like the one pin to put on the ten ring. I don't like useing multi pins for 3D


----------



## killerb68 (Oct 4, 2007)

Sure Loc Lethal Weapon 1 with .019 pins


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

*Viper archery Micro- tune*

http://www.viperarcheryproducts.com/microtune.html This sight gets my vote for hunting or hunter class 3D archery!~


----------



## powerpoint9 (Jul 6, 2007)

6 pin - Copper John Dead Nuts 2 Hunter Pro


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Spot Hogg SDP...Same thing I pack in the woods.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

6 pin cj dead nuts 2


----------



## bowtechBrandon (Jan 12, 2008)

Extreme Archery .029.......... I love em


----------



## mjgonehunting (Mar 5, 2007)

I use a Sword 3rd Axis Micro with .19 pins,but I'm contemplating going to .10 pins on the 20 yard pin.

I hunt with the same bow,and wouldn't change a thing !


----------



## jace (Jul 16, 2005)

Never really understood why its called the hunter class, obviously no one hunts with these sights, I wish hunter class stood for your hunting setup.


----------



## mofarmboy (Aug 6, 2006)

i shoot the same sight i hunt with a hha5519xl.my bow shoots flat out to 30yds so i set it at 30 and hold a little over if its 35-40.most of the shots around here in the hunter class are under50yds. it has worked very well for me!


----------



## Punch_Master (Jul 24, 2002)

jace said:


> Never really understood why its called the hunter class, obviously no one hunts with these sights, I wish hunter class stood for your hunting setup.


I hunt with the same sight.


----------



## SandMan835 (Jun 3, 2007)

wickedmfer said:


> Montana Black Gold Flashpoint. Best hunting site on the market !


X2 I hunt with the same sight


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

jace said:


> Never really understood why its called the hunter class, obviously no one hunts with these sights, I wish hunter class stood for your hunting setup.


I use a 5 pin Spot Hogg on my hunting and 3D bows.


----------



## BLB752 (Aug 16, 2004)

Copper John Dead Nuts Pro III, and yes I hunt with it too.

Actually I now have two Pro III sights. One to sight in for my hunting arrows and one sighted in for Fat Boys. Just swap out the sights depending on what I'm gonna be shooting at.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

jace said:


> Never really understood why its called the hunter class, obviously no one hunts with these sights, I wish hunter class stood for your hunting setup.


i hunt with my 6 pin dead nuts too so it is my hunting setup


----------



## scoop88 (Aug 17, 2006)

*sights*

I have been using the Extreme RT 900 with .019 pins. These pins are super bright. I bought a extra pin and made a 5 pin sight out of it. Love it :darkbeer:


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Copper John Micro 4 pin (.029) Not as bright as my Tru-Glo. Really like the micro adjustment.


----------



## captain18 (Jan 26, 2008)

spot hogg hogg-it .19 pins w/wrap


----------



## sleagle (Feb 16, 2006)

6 pin CJ Dead Nuts II for 3d and hunting.


----------



## Tn10point (Mar 5, 2005)

Viper H1000 with 0.19 pins


----------



## lineape (Mar 21, 2006)

Viper microtune. Awsome sight.


----------



## SA_Rob (Mar 16, 2007)

just upgraded from Flash Point Super 7 to the Spot Hogg Wrapped SDP


----------



## builditall (Mar 24, 2006)

rudeman said:


> 5-pin Spot Hogg Hogg-It .019 pins


Mine has been modded to extended fibers.


----------



## beergut (Jun 11, 2006)

*Hunter class sight*

Montana Black Gold Dusk devil 2. Love the idea of not having to look at a level. The three red dots on the sight ring keep you in check. The diamond shape pins are good for up to three yardages. With my set up the top of the pin is good for 20 yards middle of the pin is good for 23.5 yards and the bottom of the pin is good for 27 yards. so as you can tell, with this set up, I can take the guess work out of splitting pins. I also hunt with this sight. .019 pins.


----------



## bowhuntercody (Mar 21, 2007)

i got this one.:darkbeer:


----------



## Trykon Mike (Aug 25, 2007)

viper micro-tune:tongue:


----------



## rocklock (Mar 13, 2007)

Montana Black Gold...


----------



## songdogshooter (Jan 18, 2005)

*viper micro tune !!!*

Viper Micro Tune !!! 7- .10 Pins!!!!!!


----------



## ohio moose (Feb 1, 2004)

I'll be using this setup when the lethal weapon head comes in. After removing one pin of course.


----------



## The Law (Apr 11, 2008)

Vital bow gear triangle 3pin adjustable
top pin is .29
2nd and 3rdf pins are .19


----------



## jonnybow (Aug 27, 2002)

I use a Spot Hogg Hogg-it for hunter class and now a Sword Apex 3rd plane for unlimited class.


----------



## Buster Brown (Nov 22, 2007)

surelock with a pin pack.


----------



## mathewdbl_lung (Mar 17, 2008)

*Loving It.*

Copper John Dead Nutz Comp II .019 pins. Switched from a Trophy Ridge. I hate their vertical stack. Can't see my aim point when shooting between pins. Plan on hunting with the CJ as well.

When I switched, my game improved alot and I have already gotten two first place finishes.


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

Sword Apex Micro w/.019 pins


----------



## Treething (Mar 14, 2007)

Sword for everything!!!


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Viper Pro 2000 :thumb:

Simply perfection! :wink:


----------



## 06bowtech (Mar 9, 2008)

lots of people HUNT with their HUNTER CLASS 3-d set-up!!


----------



## kctreeman (Feb 27, 2008)

*hunter class*

I thought you were only allowed 4 pins in the hunter class??


----------



## stalk-and-drop (Mar 1, 2007)

4 pin Copper John Dead Nuts 2 Comp.


----------



## ohio moose (Feb 1, 2004)

kctreeman said:


> I thought you were only allowed 4 pins in the hunter class??


In the IBO HC this is true only 4 pins. Not sure about any other orgs.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

ohio moose said:


> In the IBO HC this is true only 4 pins. Not sure about any other orgs.


ASA does not have a restriction. I used my Spot-Hogg Hogg-It last year in Novice. LOVED it.


----------

